# Uggs: A fashion Do or Don't?



## PnkCosmo (Oct 13, 2004)

I give them a big DON'T; with the exception of wearing them during a snowstorm!


----------



## Lolita (Oct 14, 2004)

I hate uggs with a firey passion that burns deep down inside my soul.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Oct 14, 2004)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_I hate uggs with a firey passion that burns deep down inside my soul._

 
LMAO!!


----------



## Elorien (Oct 15, 2004)

Big don't, unless you're my aussie SO wearing them around the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll admit I have a pair too.. his family brought them for me.


----------



## sara13 (Mar 11, 2005)

I admit I used to own a pair before they caught on.  Now I'm just so sick of them I never want to see another pair!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Mar 12, 2005)

No. i hate them ha.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 16, 2005)

i hate them..they make everyone's feet look HUGE


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2005)

A lot of Australians wear them as house slippers, so wearing them for practicality or comfort is ok but I don't see them fashionable. Admittedly, I'm not the most fashionable of people.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

I will never wear them again. Thanks


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 4, 2005)

I love them! haha. i deffinatly hate the whole trend of them like with a skirt?! what is the point of that? i think it makes you look really stumpy. but i do love them. i have had them since a was little. and they are so warm and cozy. i wear them with pjs.


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

i say ' no no no'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to them


----------



## jess (Jun 13, 2005)

I wear them around the house only - but a lot of younger girls wear them around when they go out which I think is strange!


----------



## black mamba (Jul 13, 2005)

It depends, they have some really cute slipper styles that can be worn in the summer.  I don't personally care for the boot styles being worn in the summer,  but I am definately buying a pair of boots for the fall! They are so warm and cozy, too bad so many celebs had to ruin them.


----------



## sharronmarie (Jul 13, 2005)

I think they're totally adorable!! Im all for comfort, although i couldnt see myself wearing them in 90 degree weather....


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 17, 2005)

i like and i actually plan to buy a really cute polka dot print pair! but i find them really awkward to wear in that i think uggs&miniskirts looks kinda skanky and i hate non-flare jeans with passion so uggs&jeans is a no-go!


----------



## s_rae22 (Jul 21, 2005)

I saw a woman wearing these over the weekend in the small town where my husband grew up..she had hot pink faux Uggs w/ shorts (think Daisy Duke) and a bright orange t-shirt! NOT a good look : ( I think it's the fact that people wear them this way that makes me dislike them so much.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 21, 2005)

I lived in Boston for 3 years (lots of snow) and I just barely tolerate these on women when there has been a blizzard.  I think they look like oversize house slippers.  Just go out and buy and decent pair of boots.  They get dirty and no one keeps up and cleans them.  So glad to see this trand going by the wayside.


----------



## kissacid (Jul 31, 2005)

OMG I never understood how house slippers became fashion footwear... I mean come on, what is the point of swarthing your calves in sheepskin, then prance around in a miniskirt.. It's like ppl who walk around with a sweater on and a pair of shorts (duh)...it kills me.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 4, 2005)

I love my cherry red shorties and wear them loads, I wear them with trousers though.
I could never wear them with a skirt-that is all kinds of wrong


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't, unless during a snow storm...


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Aug 5, 2005)

*they are okay....*

I think they are okay. I don't have a pair of uggs for goofy shoes they sure cost a lot.I did however buy a pair that are similar for my trip to England only because they are amazingly comfortable ( I freeze easily coming from Hawaii) I froze my butt off when I went to San Francisco! But  I think my pair are way cuter in a leopard print than the plain looking uggs  (I like being original)


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

I think they look cute when worn with a miniskirt but I guess it doesn't make any sense wearing fluffy snowstorm boots with a skimpy miniskirt haha.


----------



## Modil (Aug 21, 2005)

UGGS look great with short mini's or skinny pants - Its how you wear it.

Plus they are very warm/comfy during winter.


----------



## user2 (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't know why I did but I bought a pair in pink on Ebay yesterday!
I hope they look cute...anyway I paid $30 for them!


----------



## user4 (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_I hate uggs with a firey passion that burns deep down inside my soul._

 
 IM GONNA SECOND THAT... BUT I MUST ADMIT I DID WEAR A CHEAP PAIR IN THE WINTER WHEN IT SNOWED... THEY KEPT MY FEEL TRY EVEN THOUGH I LOOKED LIKE BIGFOOT WALKING DOWN THE STREET! BLAH


----------



## Shawna (Sep 6, 2005)

I seriously think that they are ugly, but I just got a pink pair at Costco for $35. They aren't Uggs, but they are genuine sheepskin. I work in a place that has ice cold concrete floors and am so looking forward to not having frozen toes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must say that when I tried them on, I really didn't want to take them off. They are really comfy.  

Ok, I have had them on for an hour or so now, and I swear I am not ever taking them off.  They are the softest, warmest boots I have ever had.  I don't care how ugly they are.  I might go back and buy another pair in a different colour I love them so much.  I guess I am a fashion don't, and I am ok with it.


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 6, 2005)

I adore mine!  I've been wearing them for years and I'm not about to stop because they're sickeningly trendy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started wearing them when I was pregnant because it was easier for me to pull on just the boots & not have to worry about socks, too.  They keep my feet toasty warm so I couldn't care less about anything else.  I'm all about comfort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edited to add that I only wear them in cold weather with jeans.  I don't do miniskirts, period.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_I adore mine! I've been wearing them for years and I'm not about to stop because they're sickeningly trendy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started wearing them when I was pregnant because it was easier for me to pull on just the boots & not have to worry about socks, too. They keep my feet toasty warm so I couldn't care less about anything else. I'm all about comfort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edited to add that I only wear them in cold weather with jeans. I don't do miniskirts, period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, are you supposed to wear them without socks?  They still keep your feet warm?  My feet are always like ice.  As for the miniskirts, um, I've had a kid and there is no way I'm putting on a mini when I have to bend over and help him with various kid stuff during the day.  Plus I'm old.  Nobody wants to see that.


----------



## 2_pink (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_I hate uggs with a firey passion that burns deep down inside my soul._

 
ditto


----------



## user2 (Sep 15, 2005)

So my Uggs arrived today and I don't think I'll take them off today....damn they're comfy!!


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2005)

I was browsing through a book today on shoes while I was at B&N and apparentlly UGG really does stand for Ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
I wouldn't be caught dead in them.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 31, 2005)

I like them. I think they're cute, plus my feet get extraordinarily cold during fall and winter. We're talking ice. So, they really help.

I don't have Uggs, though. I have generic ones I got at Payless. XD


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a pair that my mother gave me because she didn't like them anymore. 

I'd never buy them on my own but during the winter, they really *do* keep my feet warm so I'll wear them no matter what they look like. =\


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

I have to confess that I didn't know what Uggs were until I did some poking around!  I wouldn't wear them myself as I'm not particularly keen on the look but I can imagine that some people would find them very useful.  I'll stick to my Italian knee length leather boots which have a thermal lining and a great grippy Vibram sole.  I wore them in Cincinnati, Ohio on 31st January 2004 when temperatures outside dropped to -7 °F  / -21 °C and had no problems.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Nov 1, 2005)

I love uggs and ugg-like boots, they are so comfortable.  I'm all for comfort and fashion to be mixed together.  Some people hate uggs and the way they look but I think they can be cute with the right outfit.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 1, 2005)

we used to wear uggs for swim like 10+ years ago and now its just such a fashion don't that you might as well toss 'em.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_I hate uggs with a firey passion that burns deep down inside my soul._

 
You couldn't have expressed my thoughts better!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 7, 2005)

I have never tried them bu I'd like to.  I would wear them in the fall/winter when the weather is chilly and I think that's fine.  But I would never understand how people wore them in the summer with minis or short shorts.


----------



## Peaches (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't... unless you're Australian. Then you're entitled


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 17, 2005)

*I think they look*

cute on a 4 year old!


----------



## Peaches (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saucipinkbabydoll* 
_I think they are okay. I don't have a pair of uggs for goofy shoes they sure cost a lot.I did however buy a pair that are similar for my trip to England only because they are amazingly comfortable ( I freeze easily coming from Hawaii) I froze my butt off when I went to San Francisco! But  I think my pair are way cuter in a leopard print than the plain looking uggs  (I like being original)_

 

Where do you get the leopard print ones? I used to work in a club and wore uggs & sasquatch boots all the time (it was my "thing"... retarded, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I like adding to my collection


----------



## chelssea (Nov 21, 2005)

I HATE them over sweats. I don't particularly like them. I don't have UGGs, but have similar boots and I wear them under jeans or w/e only when it's cold and i need to be warm. I think they are ugly but they sure do keep my feet warm!


----------



## shygirl (Nov 21, 2005)

I despise Uggs! They are so, well, uGly.


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 21, 2005)

I say Fashion Don't!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_I hate uggs with a firey passion that burns deep down inside my soul._

 

ME to they are fuGGIN ugly.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 24, 2005)

I love them, no matter how many people hate them. <3


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 24, 2005)

i hate them so much. i personally think that they are ugly, hence the name.


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

Aren´t ugly for me


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

Aww, I wear mine in winter to uni - because I'm expected to look like a bum as a student who has early morning classes, and because they keep my tootsies soooo toasty warm!

Other than that - heck no. I can't stand the uggs-with-minis look too.


----------



## cyens (Jan 20, 2006)

I live in canada, and I dont own any uggs.

When I see girls walking around with these in winter they turn like shit in no time.
Basicly they become wet all the way through and they get full of salt stains that tottally ugly. Also due to the snow, water and slush they get deformed.

Its a NO-NO with a skirt....

I think those are realy meant for australian weather, not canadian snow, slush and ice.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

i don't like them...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 30, 2006)

def no no with baggy pants ive seen loads of people wearing them nd their pants are falling out and they just look silly! i agree with all the skirt comments and they do make peoples feet looks huge


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 30, 2006)

*Uggs*

Uggs = Ugly​
Hate them!!!!!!!!!  Sorry ladies, but these boots especially on big feet make you look like Big Foot.

In "Fashion Pet Peeves" I said only wear them in indoors during winter when your boiler is broken. Now after noticing many woman wearing them here in NYC, I have another use for thme, Wear them while recovering from foot surgery (when you don't want to wear that ugly strap on shoe), no one will notice that you are wearing a cast.


----------



## Luce (Jan 30, 2006)

I love Ugg's I just paid £125 for some and they are just like slippers. So comfy!


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 31, 2006)

oh, god.  ugg's drive me bananas-- ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY WEAR IT HERE IN HAWAII!!  It snows on ONE island- NOT MINE- and I'll go to the mall and see tourists wearing uggs and trampin' around in eighty degree weather.  uh, yeah.  why?!?


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm sorry but i love my UGGS not as a fashion statement but because they are genuwinely comfy and they keep my toes warm in the bitter cold.....


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

i HATE uggs. they are so ugly. grosss!


----------



## bebe (Feb 28, 2006)

my town isnt that fashionable... so like hardly anyone has them.. I on the other hand adore my uggs.. they have become something I just want to crawl into every morning instead of looking nice for school.. they may not be cute but they are soo effing comfy


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 4, 2006)

I hate them with a passion because the girl my boyfriend dated while we were on a break use to wear them in the summer in Texas with miniskirst all the time... I see them and I feel like dying. Haha!


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 9, 2006)

deleted


----------



## lipstik (Mar 10, 2006)

Not really a fashion do or don't but more of a necessity for me. I'm always cold and I live near the beach and work out of my home office, so they are perfect for running around the house or doing errands. They are also perfect for travel and for going through the airports! I never cared whether they were "in" or "out" or whatever, I just know they are comfortable and have worn them for years.  Last time we went to Vegas I wore them in the hotel and in the casino and it was FREEZING in there!  I was soooooo comfortable and I know those people in shorts and sandals weren't too happy until they went outside!


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 10, 2006)

I live in California where girls pair mini skirts with uggs.  GROSS!  

But then I discovered I was going to college in Idaho, and so I thought, hey, I might as well at least try some one.  I put my foot in a pair, and WOW.  They felt amazing (granted, the softness has left now).

But now I wear mine all the time.  I don't really care if they look good or not (especially when its snowing like crazy, like it was today).


----------



## askewedmind (Apr 19, 2006)

My feeling on uggs is they are overgrown slippers, and should be worn accordingly.  Don't wear them on a date if you wouldn't wear your bunny slippers on a date.  

My aunt has been addicted to them since before I was born so naturally I love them they are warm and comfy and soooo damn soft.   But they are SLIPPERS! Lovely lovely slippers.  BTW I'm a slipper fan to.


I LOVE MY UGGS!


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 6, 2012)

I love uggs I have 20+ pairs i've seriously lost count every time i wear a pair I get complimented. The sparkle line they have really sells to especially with all the fun colors... And silly girls your not supposed to wear yout boots in the rain or snow they tell you that on the care card


----------

